# Nice South Ga 10pt



## thorott (Oct 29, 2011)

143 and 5/8. Not a bad deer.


----------



## trackhoe man (Oct 29, 2011)

Good buck congrats.


----------



## K80 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not bad at all.  Congrats.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 29, 2011)

That is a good deer.  Is there a story to go with it?  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Rick3060 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats an awsome buck Jessie James. LOL (someone has had to tell you that before). What county in south is it from?


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

Fine beast.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## retrve (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats a goofy lookin fella holdin that deer! I'm glad you had better luck than those GATORS! JWIII


----------



## Bryan K (Oct 30, 2011)

Way nice, What county?


----------



## thorott (Oct 30, 2011)

Not as good as you JW.  lol What's up man, how have you been?


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2011)

Not too shabby!  Congrats!


----------



## thorott (Nov 2, 2011)

Deer was killed in Telfair County.  Thanks for the kind words on my deer.


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Appears to have really good mass. Congrats. That's a nice 'un.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 3, 2011)

Smile!!!!


----------



## 5 string (Nov 3, 2011)

nice deer


----------



## Sunset (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Were at in telfair, We hunt off 149


----------



## thorott (Nov 27, 2011)

off 149 also.


----------



## soflobowhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

nice deer


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice buck, thats what i been looking for all year just can't seem to find him !!


----------



## kickers (Dec 4, 2011)

good looking buck...


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm in the dodge/telfair area. Nice buk for sure!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

now that is a good buck


----------

